# starting my catering business..feedback?



## richard bryson (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello my name is Richard Bryson, I am the chef and owner of my company Aromatics Catering. My website is http://www.aromaticscatering.com I am currently working at The Ritz Carlton Amelia Island, and I will start advertising for my business locally and trying to get my first gig once I get back from vacation October 12th. I also have a forum on my website I am slowly working on. Let me know what y'all think about my website!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice looking website. Good luck in your venture.


----------



## richard bryson (Sep 25, 2010)

thank you for the reply!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice presentation. Richard keep in mind how seasonal it is down here.Good Luck


----------



## richard bryson (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes, I will keep that in mind, thank you!


----------

